

How we Cuke - jturnbull
http://blog.gaslight.co/post/48277232128/how-we-cuke

======
cdmwebs
Page objects are the best things to happen to my cuking. Step definitions are
a couple of lines at best and I'm dealing with a real Ruby object instead of
some node from Capybara. I'm excited about Cucumber again.

